# Custom Strat Build - Local Toronto Builder



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

IMG-20190319-WA0002 - Body
IMG-20190314-WA0006 - Neck
IMG-20190314-WA0011 - headstock with gold pearloid tuners
IMG-20190314-WA0012 - headstock 2
IMG-20190314-WA0005 - fretboard

Just wanted to share something that I'm really excited about. A local builder from Toronto-Brampton named Daniel Hano (website: About) has almost completed my strat build that started in December. The idea was to draw inspiration from a sunset. So it's sunburst underneath the relic'ed black coat. The main idea came from the John Mayer Black1, Eric Clapton's Blackie and SRV's no 1. I wanted to pay tribute to all my heroes and also have a strat that would be my permanent number 1. The pickups are fender custom shops that were gifted to me by a friend and most of the hardware on the guitar is by Wilkinson. The specs on the neck and body are identical to the Black1 so alder body, maple neck, rosewood board, 6105 stainless steel frets, modern C neck and a 9.5" radius.

It's been an amazing experience getting my first custom guitar built and I'm so excited to almost have it. Also, it wasn't super expensive and Daniel was really precise with the details that I wanted. Let me know what you think, if you've heard of Daniel Hano and have a guitar built by him 


Cheers!

EDIT: Links working!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

you can copy and paste


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> you can copy and paste


Thanks! Tried another website as well


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Daniel is great guy. Really happy that you are supporting local builders!
Happy NGD in advance


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Beauty! Congrats, man!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

bigboki said:


> Daniel is great guy. Really happy that you are supporting local builders!
> Happy NGD in advance


Thank you! Yes that's a huge passion of mine! To support local builders, pedal makers etc. Who are doing g awesome work!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

keefsdad said:


> Nice!


Hey Jeff! Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful! Congratulations!

The RW board with the dark (clay...I assume) markers is very appealing to me.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you! The markers were actually relic'ed/darkened by daniel. Not sure how he did it. I didn't even know he was going to do that but yes they look really great and suit the build so well! He really went above and beyond 



greco said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> The RW board with the dark (clay...I assume) markers is very appealing to me.
> 
> View attachment 247460


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looking good!

I think he posts builds for sale in some facebook groups Im in.

Enjoy your new guitar!


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you for posting @Sunny1433 
Very interesting


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So a bit of a sad update on this. Daniel messaged me and said that the build was complete but he wasn't happy with how the neck turned out. The truss rod was stiffer than he liked and the action wasn't what he wanted. He asked me if he could rebuild the neck. It would take another month, so the build would be around 5 months. I was disappointed yes, but I was really grateful for his honesty about the guitar. Since I want it to be my number 1 'forever' guitar, he understood that and wanted to do that justice. That was nice  and he's throwing in a 3-loop switcher that he built for free! May can't come soon enough...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But action is adjustable?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> But action is adjustable?


Not to the degree that was needed cause the truss rod was too stiff. So the action would still stay high even after adjustment


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Big congrat's on that! There's something about a custom, where you know the dude, and he's shook your hand.

Delays are part of not buying off the rack. I found once I embraced, "I've got guitars I love, to wait it out -- gets here when it gets here." rather than letting it get me stressed, I do better. My wife was actually quite surprised how well I took my last guitar's delays. Too bad I didn't learn it until likely 'my last' guitar. 

Thanks for supporting Canadian builders.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Blind Dog said:


> Big congrat's on that! There's something about a custom, where you know the dude, and he's shook your hand.
> 
> Delays are part of not buying off the rack. I found once I embraced, "I've got guitars I love, to wait it out -- gets here when it gets here." rather than letting it get me stressed, I do better. My wife was actually quite surprised how well I took my last guitar's delays. Too bad I didn't learn it until likely 'my last' guitar.
> 
> Thanks for supporting Canadian builders.


Thanks for the kind words. Yes, I don't mind the waiting now because the builder is so passionate. And having met him and seen that makes it loads better. He supported me and my budget so I'm happy to support him!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry if I missed it but what are the fret dots made of - like that rose colour.

Congrats on the build.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sorry if I missed it but what are the fret dots made of - like that rose colour.
> 
> Congrats on the build.


Daniel darkened the clay dots. Not exactly sure how he did it. ButbitBu definitely clay


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Sunny1433 said:


> So a bit of a sad update on this. Daniel messaged me and said that the build was complete but he wasn't happy with how the neck turned out. The truss rod was stiffer than he liked and the action wasn't what he wanted. He asked me if he could rebuild the neck. It would take another month, so the build would be around 5 months. I was disappointed yes, but I was really grateful for his honesty about the guitar. Since I want it to be my number 1 'forever' guitar, he understood that and wanted to do that justice. That was nice  and he's throwing in a 3-loop switcher that he built for free! May can't come soon enough...


Is this guitar in your hands yet?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

StratCat said:


> Is this guitar in your hands yet?


Not yet... Going on 6 months now. I have no problem waiting but Daniel told me multiple times that it would be done soon and he missed his own deadlines. There hasn't been much communication from him and I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe you should go see him and the guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Custom builds generally aren't a quick thing, especially if it's the builder's side hustle. Andrew got my guitar done pretty damn quick for a hand-built from raw parts build.

Good communication is good, but also custom guitars take time.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> Custom builds generally aren't a quick thing, especially if it's the builder's side hustle. Andrew got my guitar done pretty damn quick for a hand-built from raw parts build.
> 
> Good communication is good, but also custom guitars take time.


Time isn't the issue. Keeping your word and having a deadline is. I waited 1 year for a permanent residence application that should've taken 6months. Not knowing whether I was going to be allowed to stay in the country. So yeah, I'm a patient guy. 

But it's the principal of keeping your word. Making a 'custom guitar' can't be an excuse for I'm going to take as bloody long as as I want and not tell you at all when this will be done. 

I'm ok to wait how ever long. I'm just sick of following up cause he misses his own deadlines.

See?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That is literally what happens with custom builds though. Ask anyone who's ordered one.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> That is literally what happens with custom builds though. Ask anyone who's ordered one.


So I just keep pestering him then?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well, good luck with it, looks great!

although I am not much of a fan of relicing


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> So I just keep pestering him then?


No one likes being pestered though. Find out what's left to do, and ask for updates as those things are completed. If it sounds like he took your money and ran, *then* comes the internet backlash.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> No one likes being pestered though. Find out what's left to do, and ask for updates as those things are completed. If it sounds like he took your money and ran, *then* comes the internet backlash.



Hmmm I don't think he'll run. But yeah his communication has been pretty poor. I'll give him a call and really see what's what. It's not like I've been super hard on him or anything. He's set his own friggin deadlines that he hasn't met. But I'll ask him for something concrete. The body is completely done. He's redoing the neck now cause it was messed up. Well he's been redoing the neck for the past 6 weeks. I've been understanding cause I know he's busy but seriously, I think it's about time.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Can you walk away with the body only?

Could always put a Warmoth neck on it.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

StratCat said:


> Can you walk away with the body only?
> 
> Could always put a Warmoth neck on it.


That's gonna be one iffy conversation asking for like 300-350 bucks back. Cause I paid him for the full guitar.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I think the idea that you should accept whatever excuses are thrown your way because custom guitars are hard is a little off. I mean, yes, they are. But that's why you communicate clearly what timeline is likely. If you tell me it'll be eight months and it takes two and a half years, I am going to be furious, and at some point I'm going to want to cut my losses.

If you tell me it's going to be eight months, and then you tell me it's going to be an extra month or two because a shipment of wood wasn't of good quality, or it got held up in customs, I'll understand.

What I'm not going to do is accept every excuse you give just because you know how to build a guitar, but not how to run a business. Don't piss down my leg and tell me it's raining.

To be clear, I'm not grouchy with this builder. It's just a thing I've seen a few times in the past.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

DeeTee said:


> I think the idea that you should accept whatever excuses are thrown your way because custom guitars are hard is a little off. I mean, yes, they are. But that's why you communicate clearly what timeline is likely. If you tell me it'll be eight months and it takes two and a half years, I am going to be furious, and at some point I'm going to want to cut my losses.
> 
> If you tell me it's going to be eight months, and then you tell me it's going to be an extra month or two because a shipment of wood wasn't of good quality, or it got held up in customs, I'll understand.
> 
> What I'm not going to do is accept every excuse you give just because you know how to build a guitar, but not how to run a business. Don't piss down my leg and tell me it's raining.


Thank you sir! My thoughts exactly. People often forget the importance of running a business. 

Again I have no problem waiting but communication is key. And that doesn't mean a thousand phone calls. Just a couple of texts in a month would suffice.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, it’s a great looking guitar so I hope it works out for you soon.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Lynch mob lynch mob lynch mob !!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Most luthiers dont know how to run a business, fyi.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

StratCat said:


> Well, it’s a great looking guitar so I hope it works out for you soon.


You and me both man.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

well you're committed, may as well wait it out

the good news is: it looks like he is actually building the neck, just just ordering an allparts etc and slapping his logo/finish on it


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So I had a long conversation with the builder today, and the end result was a good one. He was very apologetic about how the build has gone. The main problem is that the materials that he's ordered from his supplier for the necks that he builds are stuck in customs and have been for a long time. He's been trying to get it released for a while but to no avail and customs isn't giving him any details either. He admitted that it was his mistake to not communicate better with me, especially with the build going 2-3 months over the set deadline. 

At the end we decided that instead of building a neck from scratch, he'll source it from an official third-party retailer, get an expedited delivery on it and relic it when it arrives and complete the guitar. I won't be required to pay anything. In fact, he actually gave me a partial refund and is shipping a custom switcher built by him to me as well. I did tell him that he didn't need to do that and all I wanted was the guitar to be finished, but be insisted that he wanted to give me a bit of a refund. 

During the conversation, he was very apologetic and the conversation wasn't a heated one at all. I also understood his situation once he told it to me. 

So yeah, I'm going ahead with Daniel, and I still believe that his work on the body was fantastic and with the neck being ordered, he's taking steps to rectify the situation. I'm glad to be completing the guitar with him cause he is a wonderful guy and hopefully this experience will help him improve the service he offers. Still super excited to guitar what's going to be my Number 1 guitar. Fingers crossed things go smoothly from here!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

My buddy left a rifle at a gunsmith who had it for 21 years before returning it, only half fixed.

Lots of small businesses feature talented folks that are not good at running the business. Especially when it's a side gig. Don't know what the solution is.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

sillyak said:


> My buddy left a rifle at a gunsmith who had it for 21 years before returning it, only half fixed.
> 
> Lots of small businesses feature talented folks that are not good at running the business. Especially when it's a side gig. Don't know what the solution is.


 I left and acoustic with a local repair guy to have the bridge re-glued and two cracks fixed. I bought the guitar cheap knowing it needed that work but I made the mistake of telling the repair guy "no hurry". He said he was busy and he may not get to it for a couple months and I was okay with that. Well a couple months turned into a couple years and at one point I went in to check with him and found out the shop had been taken over by someone else. I thought that would be a good thing and maybe my guitar would finally get fixed but when he went to look for it, it wasn't there. I told him where it had been sitting in the shop for the last couple years and he said he was told all the stuff stored at that end was deemed "unclaimed" and was sold off. Never saw my guitar again.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ouch!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

TL;DR - Build not going to work out. Will need a new strat neck for $150 or so. Can anyone help me out please? 

Hey everyoneso I've run into another problem with this build and basically this might be the nail in the coffin. I found out that this is the neck that the builder ordered to compensate for the fact that his neck building material is stuck at customs - Amazon.com: Healifty 22 Fret Right Hand Guitar Neck Maple Neck Replacement Rosewood Fingerboard for ST Electric Guitar Accessory: Musical Instruments

Seems like poor and cheap quality to me and I really don't want to put this on my guitar. He's actually left a bad review on Amazon for the previous time he ordered the neck for another build.. so I mean come on, this just seems like the wrong thing to do.

So the main thing is that I will now need a used strat neck (with the smaller headstock) preferably from an American strat body or anything of higher quality. I can probably spend $150 or so on it. Hopefully I can get a bit of a refund but if not, then I may have to sell a couple of things to get the neck, get it put together and do a light relic ,(if needed) just so it matches the body.

Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> So the main thing is that I will now need a used strat neck (with the smaller headstock) preferably from an American strat body or anything of higher quality. I can probably spend $150 or so on it. Hopefully I can get a bit of a refund but if not, then I may have to sell a couple of things to get the neck, get it put together and do a light relic ,(if needed) just so it matches the body.
> 
> Can anyone help me out please?


You might want to consider putting a "WTB" ad in the "For Sale, Trade or Wanted" section. That thread would get much more exposure than this post.

Sorry to hear that the build is not progressing as you had hoped. That must be so disappointing and frustrating. 

Good Luck...I'm sure someone will have a neck for you.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Seems like a builder I would avoid. I can understand issues in the process but if you spent good money on a custom build why would he be putting a $44 neck on the guitar? At the very least he should be paying for a Warmoth, USA Fender etc neck or something that is high quality. You should not be paying out of pocket for a new/used neck... he ought to be paying for it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good luck getting a neck for $150. Save, buy a good one for $300 and be happy with it. 

Sorry to hear about the build.


----------



## double_a (Jun 4, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> TL;DR - Build not going to work out. Will need a new strat neck for $150 or so. Can anyone help me out please?
> 
> Hey everyoneso I've run into another problem with this build and basically this might be the nail in the coffin. I found out that this is the neck that the builder ordered to compensate for the fact that his neck building material is stuck at customs - Amazon.com: Healifty 22 Fret Right Hand Guitar Neck Maple Neck Replacement Rosewood Fingerboard for ST Electric Guitar Accessory: Musical Instruments
> 
> ...


 Are you just needing a neck?
Why not buy one from Warmoth or something?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

double_a said:


> Are you just needing a neck?
> Why not buy one from Warmoth or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's too expensive so the builder won't cover that :/


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> It's too expensive so the builder won't cover that :/


I'm quite curious as to how much this "builder" charged you to put together some Asian parts. 

They have cheap necks usually available through solomusic. They also have fender ones for about $300. If that's the neck he was using I would be extremely skeptical about the quality of the other parts used.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> I'm quite curious as to how much this "builder" charged you to put together some Asian parts.
> 
> They have cheap necks usually available through solomusic. They also have fender ones for about $300. If that's the neck he was using I would be extremely skeptical about the quality of the other parts used.


I was honestly thinking that as well. But I'm pretty sure that he built the body himself cause he messaged me through the process. It's the neck he's mucking about with cause his building materials are stuck at customs...


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> I was honestly thinking that as well. But I'm pretty sure that he built the body himself cause he messaged me through the process. It's the neck he's mucking about with cause his building materials are stuck at customs...


That doesn't seem super accurate unless he's using weird exotic wood. 
Unless it's much harder to get rosewood in Ontario than it in in Nova Scotia. 
Did he send you pictures of him routing and cutting your body?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> That doesn't seem super accurate unless he's using weird exotic wood.
> Unless it's much harder to get rosewood in Ontario than it in in Nova Scotia.
> Did he send you pictures of him routing and cutting your body?


Hmmm no he didn't.. I guess I'm taking him on faith on that one. I did read reviews and get in touch with people who've had guitars made from him and the reviews were positive. And I spoke to him about hardware specifics and I know he uses Wilkinson stuff. I got as much info as I could before starting the build. Still, hard lesson learned I guess. 

Though honestly,I think the body is alright... Come too far now anyway.


----------



## double_a (Jun 4, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> It's too expensive so the builder won't cover that :/


There is a guy in Oakville called Olivewood guitars
There is also Brown bear guitars in Toronto (you can find him on Instagram)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks! 


double_a said:


> There is a guy in Oakville called Olivewood guitars
> There is also Brown bear guitars in Toronto (you can find him on Instagram)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Well this hasn’t turned out to be a great experience for you has it. Any chance you can get the neck he didn’t want to sell you at first? At least that’s something.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Take the guitar as is. The body and the neck that is on it in the pictures you posted look great and maybe the neck can be salvaged by someone else.

Take it to Andrew at @Ayr Guitars (near Cambridge). He builds guitars and I believe he sources Fender spec necks from Canada. He is a great guy too and a couple other forum members have bought from him.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

+++ to what StratCat said.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

StratCat said:


> Take the guitar as is. The body and the neck that is on it in the pictures you posted look great and maybe the neck can be salvaged by someone else.
> 
> Take it to Andrew at @Ayr Guitars (near Cambridge). He builds guitars and I believe he sources Fender spec necks from Canada. He is a great guy too and a couple other forum members have bought from him.


Alright, that sounds like something that could work. Thank you  

In the meantime, I've actually been in touch with the Olivewood Guitar Company based in Toronto and this other one called Northern Redfish Guitar Parts, both of whom make affordable but good quality necks. I have another call with the builder either today or tomorrow and I think I can convince him to cover the cost of either of those necks since they're under $200. If not, then I'll just ask for the neck he built already with a bit of a refund and take it to Ayr Guitars  

But hopefully, he'll go for the replacement neck purchase and I should have the guitar before the end of June


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I think you're deluding yourself if you think you can get high quality necks at reasonable prices from local non-mass producing builders. I play pretty much exclusively in the low cost guitar world. If I wanted and inexpensive good quality neck, I'd be looking for a take off Squier at the price you're looking to spend. Anything else is most likely going to be a disappointment.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Are those local companies making these necks locally, or buying from China and reselling? 

Have you looked at Allparts necks?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> Are those local companies making these necks locally, or buying from China and reselling?
> 
> Have you looked at Allparts necks?


I know olivewood makes necks locally. I will actually be going to his shop on Saturday to see how necks are made before I make the purchase. Northern Redfish I'm not so sure of, so that's why that is a back up, if needed.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I googled s bit...looks like Olivewood necks are imports from China finished here...
I mean, buy a Classic Vibe of you're going that route.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> I googled s bit...looks like Olivewood necks are imports from China finished here...
> I mean, buy a Classic Vibe of you're going that route.


Hmmmm I've actually messaged someome on Facebook selling a classic vibe neck on Facebook and waiting to hear back. 

On the agenda today was to explore the AllParts option. 

I'm literally trying to look at everything I can before I take the final call.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Do your research.... there are a lot of Chinese made parts being sold as custom made. They ate custom made, to their specs in China. Nothing wrong with made in China but are they made to the proper Fender specs? Will Fender parts fit? Is the neck pocket the right size? Are the neck screw holes in the right place? Lots of little things going on with a guitar that if they don't line up you end up with a guitar that is never in tune (wont intonate). 
I bought a $100 tele neck on kijiji...the heel is 3mm too long and so the scale length is off. Waste of money.

With the Squier CV line at least its known that all vintage spec Fender parts fit.
I hope the body you bought is built properly.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

tomee2 said:


> Do your research.... there are s lot of Chinese made parts being sold as custom made. Nothing wrong with made in China but are they made to the proper specs? Will Fender parts fit? with the Squier CV line at least its known that all vintage spec Fender parts fit.


Yeah that's pretty much all I doing in the evening. Do you know if the classic vibe necks are poly finished or nitro finished?


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> there are s lot of Chinese made parts being sold as custom made.


I'm not fond of "refinishing" wherein said outlet retails a foreign neck or body or whatever, performs "refinishing" here in Canada and slaps a MADE IN CANADA sticker on it.

Dubious to say the least.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> Yeah that's pretty much all I doing in the evening. Do you know if the classic vibe necks are poly finished or nitro finished?


CV necks are poly, just like the US made Fender necks are.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the input. I've decided that I can't go ahead with installing a pre-made neck on the body. I've had a bad experience with a partscaster I bought before where the body did not accept the neck, even though it was a high quality warmoth neck. 

I need to have a neck custom made for this body by a competent builder who will have the body as reference cause I'll provide it to him. 

I'm going to ask for just the body and the hardware back from Daniel and a more substantial refund. I will probably have to sell some gear to afford the neck build, but so be it I guess.. I will contact Ayr Guitars today to see what they can do, what the cost is and how much time this can take. Please let me know if you have any suggestions for any other reputed custom neck builders. 

Honestly I feel really really dejected about this process now and it's hard to sit at my desk at work and not cry. I wish I hadn't started a build in the first place. But I'll try my best to move on and hope that something good comes out of this.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Dont get too put off by it all. It's just a guitar. If it was me I'd be asking for my money back, all of it.

Shop around, buy a used American Standard or something.

I just bought a partscaster for $800. But I should just call it a Fender Stratocaster because every part on it was US made by Fender. There's lots of these out there...

No where on the Hano web site do I see pictures of a wood shop or machines to build guitars. I see pictures of guitars, but no pictures of bodies being built. Check out Ron Kirn and his threads on TDPRI on how a guitar is built from scratch using blocks of wood and a router.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

I just want to say that I'm not throwing a pity party or anything like that. I don't have spare cash that I can throw into this build. Plus I'll be starting school for music at Seneca this September so funds will be even tighter then. And the thought of selling my gear for this, which I've bought very carefully over the past couple of years is really upsetting. I don't have anything really frivolous cause I always sold something when I bought something else. So I dunno... Maybe I need to grow up..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> So I dunno... Maybe I need to grow up..


Don't punish yourself over this guitar build. 
Your approach to resolving this is very mature, IMO.

Good Luck with getting something sorted out soon so that you can start to enjoy playing this guitar!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> I just want to say that I'm not throwing a pity party or anything like that. I don't have spare cash that I can throw into this build. Plus I'll be starting school for music at Seneca this September so funds will be even tighter then. And the thought of selling my gear for this, which I've bought very carefully over the past couple of years is really upsetting. I don't have anything really frivolous cause I always sold something when I bought something else. So I dunno... Maybe I need to grow up..


It's not your fault, it's his. I think we've all been guilty of being too trusting at times. I really hope you get it straightened out. I would just try to get a full refund, if you can.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

He can't live up to his side of the deal, he can give a full refund and keep the body.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So... It's finally done. Not in the way I imagined. But it's a great guitar now. No thanks to Daniel Hano. 

NGD post and pics here - https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ngd-custom-black-over-sunburst-stratocaster.242584/


----------

